# Catt. percivaliana 'Summit x Splendens'



## Stone (Jun 20, 2012)

This plant likes to flower!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2012)

That is a very beautiful display!


----------



## Hera (Jun 20, 2012)

What a display!! WOW:drool:


----------



## tenman (Jun 20, 2012)

Outrageous!


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2012)

tenman said:


> Outrageous!



I'll second that:clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 21, 2012)

:clap::drool::drool::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! Terrific bloomer. :drool:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 21, 2012)

That is amazing.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2012)

Totally amazing!! :drool:


----------



## fibre (Jun 21, 2012)

Ohhhh!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2012)

wow!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :drool: :drool: Great blooming!!!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 21, 2012)

> This plant likes to flower!


 
I'll agree with that!! Lovely!!


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 22, 2012)

Magnificent! :clap:


----------



## fbrem (Jun 22, 2012)

Hot Damn!!! That's most impressive


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2012)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 22, 2012)

Great set of blooms! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hardy (Jun 23, 2012)

I can almost smell it! 
C. percivaliana is a fave for me. I have one plant, grows and flowers OK, but yours is an inspiration!


----------



## mormodes (Jun 23, 2012)

Funny how they always bloom best when they come to the edge of the pot, *G*


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 24, 2012)

Exceptional flowering!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 24, 2012)

wow From this view I can barely see the plant!


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 25, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## nikv (Jun 25, 2012)

Fabulous! I guess Christmas in July came a little bit early this year!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautifully grown and amazing display.


----------

